# Craftsman 108.22920 Power Hacksaw



## rodm717 (Apr 25, 2018)

Another machine i picked up recently. I've seen these many times and didnt grab one. This is in excellent shape and came with a replacement friction belt, instructions and original bill of sale. Good shape for its age. This is how i got it before i clean her up. The hydraulic cylinder still seems good so far.
Lowers very smoothly.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 26, 2018)

Interesting design- unusual drive arrangement
I would grease the drive gears liberally as they look like they may be zamak alloy 
Mark


----------



## RandyM (Apr 26, 2018)

That base can't be the original, can it be?


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 26, 2018)

I owned one back in the seventies use a good tacky grease or gear oil or not , it's better to use oil and frequently . Chips from cutting will wear out the gears quicker . I'd say use oil, mine worked well for years and sold when the need for money took over. Never had a gear problem even open like that. The base is original to the saw.


----------



## rodm717 (Apr 26, 2018)

if you look at all the components and how they match the saw, I would definitely say the base is original. Everything lines up perfectly.  
 The blade should be arriving today.


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 26, 2018)

Wait...what? Is that a hacksaw or a bandsaw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodm717 (Apr 26, 2018)

vtcnc said:


> Wait...what? Is that a hacksaw or a bandsaw?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Hacksaw is the name they gave it.
Yes, it's a small bandsaw. For whatever reason, Sears / Craftsman decided to name it a Power Hacksaw. Take a look at invoice.
 I'll post some more pics soon. This little key is great. Has oil points at all the right locations, even on blade guide bearings.
Very underrated price of equipment. Perfect for home shop or hobbies. I previously ow ed a Little Machine Shop 4829. That you had to stand there and use manual labor the entire cutting process. This is set it and go work on something else until it gets done. Huge difference. I am fabricating a tray and shed plate to hook up some lubrication.
Yes, a small bandsaw.


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 26, 2018)

rodm717 said:


> Lol. Hacksaw is the name they gave it.
> Yes, it's a small bandsaw. For whatever reason, Sears / Craftsman decided to name it a Power Hacksaw. Take a look at invoice.
> I'll post some more pics soon. This little key is great. Has oil points at all the right locations, even on blade guide bearings.
> Very underrated price of equipment. Perfect for home shop or hobbies. I previously ow ed a Little Machine Shop 4829. That you had to stand there and use manual labor the entire cutting process. This is set it and go work on something else until it gets done. Huge difference. I am fabricating a tray and shed plate to hook up some lubrication.
> Yes, a small bandsaw.



That is really interesting. Covell, if I recall correctly, was the manufacturer of the actual power hacksaw sold under the Sears Craftsman name. Perhaps @wa5cab can chime in here. I didn't know there was a bandsaw version sold under the Sears/Craftsman name. I learn something new everyday! Thanks!

That looks like a nice unit. Really happy you were able to put it to good use.


----------



## rodm717 (Apr 26, 2018)

vtcnc said:


> That is really interesting. Covell, if I recall correctly, was the manufacturer of the actual power hacksaw sold under the Sears Craftsman name. Perhaps @wa5cab can chime in here. I didn't know there was a bandsaw version sold under the Sears/Craftsman name. I learn something new everyday! Thanks!
> 
> That looks like a nice unit. Really happy you were able to put it to good use.


Power Hacksaw is the correct name. It really will come in handy and is in pretty good shape. Trying to cut a 3" peice of aluminum, took forever with the other saw.
Has anyone noticed the felt between the bearing and bracket? Fine piece of utilitarian engineering.
As a side note, this is such a refreshing change from some of the other machine forums.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 27, 2018)

"108" is the Sears Manufacture's Code for Covel Mfg. Co.  The 108.22920 and 109.22921 are sequential versions, although not having the manual on the 22920 I don't know exactly what was changed.  After production began on the 22921, Atlas apparently bought Covel and the next year Sears sold the saw as the 101.22922.  This style saw was originally known as "continuous blade power hack saw" and later as "horizontal cutoff band saw".  Or variations on those terms.

We have the Sears manuals on the latter two models.  If you can do a scan to PDF or TIF of the papers that you got with it, that might be useful to someone.


----------



## VSAncona (May 1, 2018)

Nice looking saw. I've got one of these as well that is awaiting restoration.


----------



## vocatexas (May 1, 2018)

Talk about serendipity...I found one of these sitting in a defunct recycling yard yesterday. I was thinking about trying to buy it from the owner. Think I'll make him an offer when I see him next time. The one I found is a 22921.


----------



## rodm717 (May 1, 2018)

I'm loving it. going from a manual Little Machine Shop 4829 to the hydraulic feed lets me keep working on anything, while the saw is cutting. It perfect for the home shop. It actually cost less than the other one. Unlike the Atlas mill i picked up at same sale, this has not been used or abused much. I'm kicking myself for not picking up the 10" Atlas lathe as well.


----------



## Bob Smell (Jul 28, 2019)

I have a Craftsman Horizontal Bandsaw, part number 101.22922, and I bought a new blade.  However, the teeth are in the wrong direction.  I could rewire the motor, and get it to go in the opposite direction; but, then all the strain, is on the clamp.  Any suggestions?


----------



## VSAncona (Jul 28, 2019)

Your blade is most likely turned inside out.


----------



## mickri (Jul 29, 2019)

I bought one these a few months back at an estate auction for $40.  The new blade that I ordered for it had the teeth going the wrong direction.  A forum member told me to just twist the blade inside out.  I did that and all is good.  The saw cleaned up nice.  The stand on mine is different from the OP's stand.  My stand is the same as shown in the manual that I found online.


----------



## Meta Key (Jul 31, 2019)

One more data point for reference -- a Sears 101.22923 in original paint with original Sears stand.  I put casters on the stand so I can move it around, otherwise it's bone stock.  

Been cutting a bunch of 2" diameter steel rod and 2" x 3" steel bar lately and the saw doesn't even break a sweat.  I love setting up a cut, turning it loose and going off to square up and size the prior piece on the mill.  Ya hear a KLUNK as the new piece drops down onto the table and then the motor shuts off..

Great little saw!


----------



## mickri (Jul 31, 2019)

I have heard of these saws having an automatic shut off.  Mine doesn't have that feature and the manual that I found online also doesn't show that feature.  Meta Key could you take some pictures of the automatic shut off on your saw.  I would like to add that to my saw.


----------



## craniac (Aug 1, 2019)

Mine is a 101.22922 and also lacks automatic shut-off. Also interested in adding one. (Still working on it as it has a leaky hydraulic cylinder).


----------



## mickri (Aug 1, 2019)

I went searching and have found a manual that hows the shutoff switch.  I looked at my saw and didn't see an obvious place where it might go.  I did find a faint dent in the base casting.  Didn't look like it was in the right spot.  It was close.  Could be just a casting flaw.  Meta Key if you could post a picture of the shutoff switch on your saw and measurements for its location that would be a big help.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 1, 2019)

RandyM said:


> That base can't be the original, can it be?



That base is completely identical to the base on my Craftsman table saw from the same era.


----------



## Meta Key (Aug 1, 2019)

Interesting -- I confess to having just assumed the cut-off switch was a stock item.  However, I just looked through the manual and there is no mention of it whatsoever.  Nothing on the parts diagram.  Nothing on the manual for the stand.  Nada.  Zilch...

So, maybe the cut-off switch was shop built.  Dunno.  (While I've had the saw for 10 or 12 years, I'm the second owner.)

First, an overview showing the location of the switch near the right side of the stand / saw assembly:



Close-up shot of the switch, mounted on a piece of angle:



A close-up of the wiring side.  (Don't FREAK OUT!  When I first got the saw I looked at those exposed terminals and thought: "That can't be good."  So, I put a VOM on the thing and found no voltage across the terminals when the saw was running with the switch in either position.  Also, no VAC to ground in any condition either.)




And, for the sake of completeness, here's a pic of the main on/off switch:



And, finally, having dug out the manuals, the base is a Craftsman 2223 which was intended for use with the "hacksaw", the 4-1/8" Jointer and the Jig Saw.  Aaaand, lessee here.  The motor is a 1/2 HP, capacitor start 115/230 VAC, 1725 RPM.

Guess that about covers it...

MK


----------



## mickri (Aug 1, 2019)

Meta Key, Your switch was definitely added and is not original.  Here is a link to the manual I found with an on/off switch.  http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/6884.pdf  The switch is #50 on the parts list and is referenced as "switch, toggle."  I think that your switch would be easier to add.

I wonder if any other forum member has one of these saws with the OEM switch.

Another project to add to the list.


----------

